# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  EILDS-2 cortex dreaming

## acillis

hey all, when i first became a member here, i posted a special technique that i named eilds, it was a ok technique that allowed me lucids. but it soon became less and less noticeable.
so i took my technique eilds and played with it.
you can read/study my technique here
-http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=49407
-
but anyway i have taken my old technique and totally recreated it.
if i were you i would try the old one a few times if you haven't before, i made this new technique so *** powerful, it even blows me away! and i warn, you may experience things that are heavy and outer this world!.
if you have read my old technique and actually used it, good on ya.
as in old eilds, when you either look left or right, and hold your eyes there, i found it to be to be too restricting, so in new eilds-2 cortex dreaming, look left with Ur eyes shut, then let Ur eyes come back to the center on there own, then look left again, do this continually and you will feel a build up
of relaxation, and a magnetic like pull that you have generated by looking left and left, at some point doing this, you will be relaxed big time. and you may pass out, but the pull will bring you back around, and its even ok if u rock ur head slightly left and right, once this pull gets stronger you back notice you may not have to even try moving your eyes left anymore, you can generate this feeling within but forceing it within, at this point if you can get here you just know when ur here its memory is strong it is the momment you enter dreams, we enter the cortex aspect of it.
you must keep this magnetic pull alive
when you get to the inner sides of things stage, its time to force the magnetic pull left and right. and you may have to start the chain off with your eyes, this will relax you even more!
sometimes when you get to the stage you can enter dreams, when using my technique before you even get to the stage of dreaming, you can imagine!
and think
and relax and chill. and be happy!
vibrate your mind/conscious with the magnetic pull you generate when you look/force the magnetic force with Ur eyes, or if Ur in the inner stage.
a good example is, rocking your boat sensation, but do it with ur eyes to bring it to life, and when you get to the stage of inner magnetics you wont have to worry about moving your eyes left or right, you can do it with ur mind. and get deeper and deeper with the force you will generate, what i do sometimes is i picture things, try make them look real, and force my mind into it, lol, now to just get one thing outter the way, do this technique with ur eyes shut. and eilds stands for eye induce lucid dreams



i hope someone can understand my enlightened state of mind,
chow thanks for learning the new technique.  :smiley: 

I'm warning again this technique produces powerful experiences! be warn.
do it at own risk.................

getting all that outer the way, i tried to post this the other day and some op shut it down, said that i must post it, here i think its here anyway, i sure hope it is in the right place, appartenly i have to get people to give it a go first before anyone can say if this technique is in fact a good one, i hope i posted this in the right place, anyone interested in using my tech and help me prove that i have created a good tech?

----------


## hellohihello

I'd help but that hurts my eyes  ::content::

----------


## hellohihello

This is supposed to go in research. You can ask someone to move it for you

----------


## detroitLions1970

Sounds to me like a technique I saw a while ago (no, wasn't your origional EILD ;P). It operated off the knoledge that your eyes move in REM, and this can be used to induce a rapid lucid dream (by making your body beleive you are, in fact, in REM, and to tell your brain it's time to go dreaming).

I'll be sure to try this out tonight, as uncomfortable as it sounds  :wink2: .

----------


## acillis

anyone having luck?

----------


## acillis

Bumb ::banana::

----------

